# information on girls bike



## tobytyler (Jan 29, 2011)

i'm looking at a woman's hiawatha tank bike the price is a little steep but the paint is in good shape a st. croix model cir.# A32592 53 any idea what year or information on this make would be helpful badge is a roadmaster. pictures to come when i learn to download them. thank you toby tyler or ten weeks with the circus. 

Here are the pictures that I took of the bikes.  Can anybody tell me what kind of men's bike this is?  They're asking $200 a piece for the bikes.  Is that way out line?


----------



## tobytyler (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## tobytyler (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## tobytyler (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## tobytyler (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## tobytyler (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## tobytyler (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## tobytyler (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## tobytyler (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## dougfisk (Jan 30, 2011)

I'll take the boys!  It's a prewar Colson.  Better jump on it for me.  (-:


----------



## RMS37 (Jan 30, 2011)

The boy’s bike is a Colson dating from 1938-1942 and while a few minor pieces have been changed out, it is an extremely good deal for $200 and is probably worth about twice that amount.

The girl’s bike is Cleveland Welding built and the serial number (there is probably a Cw following the 53) is from 1953. St Crois was a model in the Gambles Hiawatha line so it is possible that the bike is built from the Gambles branded parts installed on a Roadmaster branded frame. All CWC stuff so no big deal. The girl’s bike is probably priced out at $200 but you won’t have $75.00 worth of shipping to deal with so it is not a bad deal.


----------



## tobytyler (Jan 30, 2011)

thank you i had no idea about the boys bike being a good find. i going to pick it up he said he has a seat that goes with but needs recovered. can you tell me what else needs to be changed so i can see what i can get off him.  he has a whole building full of all types of bikes and parts. i"m new to this hobby and thankful for all the schooling so far  toby t.


----------



## RMS37 (Jan 30, 2011)

The saddle on the bike is the only eyesore, You might also ask him about original pedals, bars and grips which may or may not be original. Otherwise the correct sheetmetal is all there as is the Colson specific crankset, chainring and dropstand. An outstanding score for $200!

When you get the bike, post the serial number, we should be able to decode it for the actual year the bike was built.


----------



## tobytyler (Jan 30, 2011)

thanks will do.


----------



## tobytyler (Jan 31, 2011)

hey phil i have the number on that colson. #51224 l0  it has a marrow brake with the # j3  also 36  13 he has a girls colson also with the same kind of chain guard  it has all the parts on it old white wall tires and the colson badge the bike was repainted a not a good job solid blue i think all the parts are oringal asking 60.00. i will post new pictures mabe you guys can help me switch out the parts that don"t look right. thanks, my first tank bike toby t.


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 31, 2011)

Hub dates to 3rd qtr of 1940 according to what I have read.


----------



## tobytyler (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## tobytyler (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## tobytyler (Feb 5, 2011)

here that colson i found look's nice cleaned up if anyone needs parts from the girls bike let me know does anyone know what model it is.#51225/LO the name badge on the girls is parkard. thank you all the help i'm hooked on this hobby toby t.


----------



## tobytyler (Feb 5, 2011)

*new photo's help with model of bike*


----------



## tobytyler (Feb 6, 2011)

new photo's help with model id


----------

